# ANOTHER great thermal night hunt w/Open Season of Central Georgia



## formula1guy (May 25, 2017)

Adam and Rabbit came through for my son again, about 5 minutes before the sky opened up and down poured on us!  

Boar estimated at +200lbs.  One round of Hornady 6.8 SPC, 120 grains SST right to the face.  DRT.

These guys really like hunting with kids, I appreciate that they treat my boys well, while educating them on the finer points of night hunting.

Take your kids out with them, it is well worth it.


----------



## supaman002 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks man I appreciate you guys.  Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## jbogg (May 27, 2017)

Nice Hog!  Congrats!


----------



## bfriendly (May 28, 2017)

Goood Times!!


----------

